# Mont Blanc Taps



## gr8danish (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum, but not new to turning / machining.

I actually got my start with manufacturing pool cues, and now that I no longer have access to a large shop, I've set up a smaller version at home to make pens.

I was fairly intent on making pens from scratch, and set out to design a pen that uses Mont Blanc Rollerball or Fineliner refills. Since I can't seem to find the right tap set (plug & bottoming types), I'll be placing an order for 50-100 taps with the right thread pitch.

I've had an ISO 9000 rated Q.C. department at work scan the exact thread on the refills, so I know that the taps I'm ordering will work perfectly.

Basically just wondering if any of you had managed to find these taps elsewhere, or if I place a large order if anyone wants a set for themselves.

Depending on how many I order, the set of plug + bottoming will run between $50 - $80.

***Please chime in and let me know if any of you are interested in purchasing a tap set. That way I can determine how many to have made.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 24, 2010)

Its fairly easy to make a roller ball with any of the refills you mention without the need of a tap.  Most if not all the kit roller balls use a spring at the bottom to hold the refill in the nib.  I have made many without kits and really don't see a need for threading the refill.  If you plan on making a capped pen and want to serve the high end market, you will likely want to use multi-start threads at some point which can either be done with taps and dies or on a metal lathe.  In the meantime, single start threads work fine while you develop your designs.

Several years ago there was a group buy of 12mm multistart sets from e-taps.com  , a custom maker.

Oh - and welcome to the site.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 24, 2010)

Welcome. Here is an excellent place to purchase taps and dyes. Don't know if they have what you need or not.
http://www.victornet.com/
Do a good turn daily!
Don



gr8danish said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to the forum, but not new to turning / machining.
> 
> ...


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 24, 2010)

Just curious, but did anyone actually make a chart that shows which tap to get for which kit, also for nibs assemblies...  Having the site info is great but I have no clue which taps to get.


----------



## gr8danish (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for your feedback guys...

I looked on prety much every industrial tap manufacturing website out there, and have been completely unsuccessful with finding the goofy tap size that Mont Blanc uses.

I guess it's possible not to thread in the refill into the nub, but then the actual tip of the refill sits awfully far back. Besides, I personally like the idea of the refill being threaded into the pen body, so that it provides the same nice tight writing characteristics of buying a true Mont Blanc.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 26, 2010)

gr8danish said:


> I guess it's possible not to thread in the refill into the nub, but then the actual tip of the refill sits awfully far back. Besides, I personally like the idea of the refill being threaded into the pen body, so that it provides the same nice tight writing characteristics of buying a true Mont Blanc.


 Try one kit and replace the refill with a Mont Blanc - you'll see little difference as long as the spring is installed correctly and the tip is not sitting back.

BTW, be careful if you try to sell them and advertize a Mont Blanc refill.  They can and will go after you.


----------



## gr8danish (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah I know about the advertising thing... Since I rarely sell my pens I'm not concerned.

BTW, are there other brand name "quality" refills out there? I really like the way the MB rollerball and fineliner refills feel. The Waterman refills are the closest I've found so far... Any other suggestions?


----------



## thewishman (Jul 26, 2010)

Not a rollerball, l but the Private Reserve Parker-style refills are great! I get them at exoticblanks.com - they are the nicest ballpoint refills I have ever used.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 26, 2010)

I made a few pens awhile back with Mont Blanc refills. The threads on the MB refill measure something like 4.423 mm and .75 pitch. I tried and the closest tap and die that I could find was 4.5 x .75. It "sorta" worked, really sloppy, and defeats the whole purpose of using the MB rollerball refill.

The Dupont refill is very nearly the same size as a Schmidt 5888 (just slightly longer or shorter- I forgot which), but with minimal effort it can be fitted to Dayacom rb kits.

IMHO, the feel and flow of the Dupont is far superior to either the Schmidt or the MB. They are, somewhat pricey (the last one I bought in bulk were $6 or $7 each.

I quit using both the MB and the Dupont- the MB because the company is so bitchy about "unauthorized" use and the Dupont because they are so hard to come by and si expensive.


----------

